

High School Girl takes on San Francisco - fersho311
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/07/doers-in-action-teen-coder-eva-zheng-takes-on-san-francisco.html

======
fersho311
Good job Eva! Way to inspire people your age and your gender. Have fun in SF!

------
fong1991
Way to go, Eva! So proud of you.

------
billma127127
nice work!

